
Bynamite - Privacy Is Dead, Take Control (what advertisers know about you) - urlwolf
http://www.bynamite.com/
======
andrewcooke
i'm curious about this - anyone use it? it looks like it's a "privacy spin" on
a service that will be sold to advertisers as improving accuracy / response
(because people are indicating what they _do_ want to receive advertising
for). so i guess if you're in the win-win camp it might be quite cool.

if you're in the cantankerous bastard camp, I just installed the RequestPolicy
plugin and it's pretty neat - <http://www.requestpolicy.com/>

